# 4 Gill Speed King



## Howard Gordon

I'm just about finished with the restoration of a 1939 Monark, Rocket, but am waiting on one part and will post pictures as soon as complete.
In the mean time, I put the 1941 4 Gill up on the bench. I bought this bike at Jeff Rapp's mid winter Butler, Pa. bike show. It is an honest bike with all original parts, with the exception of the dropstand being replaced by a side stand.
The first step in the restoration is to photograph all the paint graphics, and make patterns of the secondary paint areas to be replicated later. Next I begin working on the chrome parts, preparing them for replating. Usually by the time the chrome is ready, I have the bike painted, and ready for reassembly. I blast the frame, fenders and sheet metal in my blast cabinet, then hand sand each piece with 180 G. paper as well as hammering or rolling out any dings. Once the metal is satisfactory, I shoot everything with a couple coats of primer. I'll let the primer dry out a week or so, then sand again and take care of any minor bodywork. This 4 Gill is built like a tank, with heavy gauge metal and very few imperfections. The bike must of had little use judging from the condition of the Morrow brake. The brake shoe shows very little wear, and this bike has been a pleasure to work on from the start!
I will post more pictures, and finish my restoration process when the job is complete.
Still havin fun, Howard


----------



## saladshooter

Was that original paint?


----------



## Howard Gordon

Yes, but too rough for my taste.


----------



## fordmike65

Wow....


----------



## Oldbikes

I was thinking an OA bath would have done wonders! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Should’ve kept the before picture to yourself.


----------



## GTs58

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Should’ve kept the before picture to yourself.




LOL!

I've seen some of your work and I can't wait to see it all fresh and shiny Howard!


----------



## deepsouth

Howard Gordon said:


> Yes, but too rough for my taste.



It's your bike.  You should be able to finish it however you choose . I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

No doubt it’s gonna be beautiful, all of Howard’s projects come out amazing, but man, there can’t be that many original paint bikes like that left.


----------



## Cowboy in NC

I liked it SHINEY---Bare Metal !!! --------Cowboy


----------



## mrg




----------



## Scribble

Wow I understand it's not my bike but damn, why on gods green earth would you blast a OG paint bike. Especially since with a little TCL it would have been a beautiful 100% original bike, boiled linseed oil and steel wool, or an OA bath would have been 100% better then a full repaint 

Hell rubbing the thing down in WD-40 would have been better.


----------



## mfhemi1969

Howard Gordon said:


> I'm just about finished with the restoration of a 1939 Monark, Rocket, but am waiting on one part and will post pictures as soon as complete.
> In the mean time, I put the 1941 4 Gill up on the bench. I bought this bike at Jeff Rapp's mid winter Butler, Pa. bike show. It is an honest bike with all original parts, with the exception of the dropstand being replaced by a side stand.
> The first step in the restoration is to photograph all the paint graphics, and make patterns of the secondary paint areas to be replicated later. Next I begin working on the chrome parts, preparing them for replating. Usually by the time the chrome is ready, I have the bike painted, and ready for reassembly. I blast the frame, fenders and sheet metal in my blast cabinet, then hand sand each piece with 180 G. paper as well as hammering or rolling out any dings. Once the metal is satisfactory, I shoot everything with a couple coats of primer. I'll let the primer dry out a week or so, then sand again and take care of any minor bodywork. This 4 Gill is built like a tank, with heavy gauge metal and very few imperfections. The bike must of had little use judging from the condition of the Morrow brake. The brake shoe shows very little wear, and this bike has been a pleasure to work on from the start!
> I will post more pictures, and finish my restoration process when the job is complete.
> Still havin fun, Howard
> View attachment 756947 View attachment 756948 View attachment 756949 View attachment 756950 View attachment 756951 View attachment 756953 View attachment 756955 View attachment 756956



Like GTs58 said, I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## fordmike65

Scribble said:


> Wow I understand it's not my bike but damn, why on gods green earth would you blast a OG paint bike. Especially since with a little TCL it would have been a beautiful 100% original bike, boiled linseed oil and steel wool, or an OA bath would have been 100% better then a full repaint



Post deleted. Thread ignored.


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I've seen some of your work and I can't wait to see it all fresh and shiny Howard!   View attachment 757034



Looking great so far. I'm not crazy for dead, turd red  (or whatever it was) paint either


----------



## PCHiggin

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Should’ve kept the before picture to yourself.



lol!


----------



## jimbo53

You do very nice work, Howard!! Can't wait to see the finished bike.


----------



## Howard Gordon

The chrome on this 4 Gill was pretty much gone. The seat chassis had no paint left, just rust. The painted surfaces had a texture akin to 80 grit sandpaper, caused by rust peppering up thru the paint. The pictures looked better than the bike did in person.
I own plenty of original finish bikes. I love them because it takes a fraction of the time to clean, wax & service, compared to a full restoration. It also takes no money! 
I made a living for 35 years restoring everything from cars to furniture. I trust my own judgement over most others in deciding what course of action to take when beginning a project. If a bike isn't a 6++, I'm going to restore it.
This 4 Gill will be a fine example when finished, and I'll bet that given a chance to choose between a rusted, "oiled" bike, or my restored example, even a blind man would pick the restored.


----------



## Autocycleplane

If you’re gonna restore, I think that the condition you started out with on this project is the best case scenario. Not so nice it’s an outright shame to practically everyone to redo, but nice enough and complete not to be a nightmare resto job while only outraging half the hobby - that’s how you know you picked the right candidate imo. 

I vote for a color change.


----------



## frankster41

Hey Howard thanks for the pictorial and description of your project. I always enjoy those. I do have one question. What is the purpose to reassemble the bike after it is sandblasted?
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Howard Gordon

I mock-up a bike after blasting and straightening to be sure everything fits correctly.  Its too late to make changes after new paint. I've learned from experience, that its a worthwhile step.
Thank you.  Howard


----------



## CWCMAN

Original paint bike no more............WOW!! sad to see.


----------



## partsguy

frankster41 said:


> Hey Howard thanks for the pictorial and description of your project. I always enjoy those. I do have one question. What is the purpose to reassemble the bike after it is sandblasted?
> Best Regards
> Frank




Because it is your last chance to ensure that every part is flawless prior to painting. This lets you see how everything will fit together, and if changes or repairs must still be made.


----------



## partsguy

Howard Gordon said:


> I mock-up a bike after blasting and straightening to be sure everything fits correctly.  Its too late to make changes after new paint. I've learned from experience, that its a worthwhile step.
> Thank you.  Howard




I learned that lesson too


----------



## PCHiggin

My mistake,HOWARD GORDON can do with his stuff whatever he likes.


----------



## frankster41

I


partsguy said:


> Because it is your last chance to ensure that every part is flawless prior to painting. This lets you see how everything will fit together, and if changes or repairs must still be made.



If all the parts are original to the bike what would have changed?


----------



## Howard Gordon

Metal stretches when rolled or hammered.


----------



## partsguy

frankster41 said:


> I
> 
> If all the parts are original to the bike what would have changed?




Once the metal is sanded or blasted, and hammered on, it may have stretched. I always fit parts together during the restoration process. I rarely do a full-blown resto, but when I do, I check all my bases.


----------



## Bikermaniac

fordmike65 said:


> Wow....


----------



## higgens

Looking good can’t wait to see it done


----------



## partsguy

Any updates? ☺


----------



## stoney

Howard Gordon said:


> Yes, but too rough for my taste.




 Howard's bike, Howard's taste. I like restored bikes and OG bikes. Howard likes them how Howard likes them. We all like them how we like them. Many times we should but out of other peoples business.


----------



## catfish

stoney said:


> Howard's bike, Howard's taste. I like restored bikes and OG bikes. Howard likes them how Howard likes them. We all like them how we like them. Many times we should but out of other peoples business.




Agreed.


----------



## sludgeguy

One person on the CABE that I am always impressed by his projects, be it original cleaned or full restoration, is Howard. 
This time he is doing one that is near and dear to me. I cannot wait to see this gorgeous bike when completed.
Keep up the very fine work!


----------



## JimRoy

I can't wait to see it completed Howard.  I restore some and I keep others original.  That's what makes it fun...  I do need to buy the correct seat for my 39 Hawthorne.  I'm currently performing complete restoration on the bottom two rust buckets. Two at the same time keep me busy and broke.  Have fun.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Howard Gordon said:


> The chrome on this 4 Gill was pretty much gone. The seat chassis had no paint left, just rust. The painted surfaces had a texture akin to 80 grit sandpaper, caused by rust peppering up thru the paint. The pictures looked better than the bike did in person.
> I own plenty of original finish bikes. I love them because it takes a fraction of the time to clean, wax & service, compared to a full restoration. It also takes no money!
> I made a living for 35 years restoring everything from cars to furniture. I trust my own judgement over most others in deciding what course of action to take when beginning a project. If a bike isn't a 6++, I'm going to restore it.
> This 4 Gill will be a fine example when finished, and I'll bet that given a chance to choose between a rusted, "oiled" bike, or my restored example, even a blind man would pick the restored.



Hi Howard. We are great at what we do.  When I get a new project, I can see the finished product before I lay the first wrench on it - I bet you can too.  Weather we choose to perform a preservation or complete restoration, is keeps us off the couch!  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

catfish said:


> Agreed.



Agree


----------



## Howard Gordon

I primarily do this work to entertain myself. Still,   trying,  to have fun!


----------



## cyclingday

The way I see it, is if you're still having fun, then it's all good.
That's what the original manufacturers intended.


----------



## buickmike

Howard Gordon said:


> Metal stretches when rolled or hammered.




Howard. It looks like rear screw in tank was over tightened / distorted rear fuselage.


----------



## Rockman9

Howard, Did you ever finish the bike. I'm curious to see how it came out.


----------



## blincoe

yes he did, I will try to find the link

@Rockman9


----------



## blincoe

@Rockman9 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/warning-viewer-discretion-advised.127253/


----------



## Rockman9

blincoe said:


> @Rockman9
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/warning-viewer-discretion-advised.127253/



Awesome. Thank you.


----------

